# Asrock Z68 extreme3 gene3: "No Image File detected"



## Elefantenarsch123 (29. Januar 2012)

immer wenn ich den Rechner starten will krieg ich diese Meldung! Kabel sitzen alle fest und Festplatte ist auch OK. Gestern lief noch alles ! 

HILFE!!!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2012)

Also, entweder Du hast irgendeine CD im Laufwerk oder auch nen USB-Stick, von der/dem der PC starten will und dann nichts findet, oder mach mal einen cmos Reset, siehe Boardhandbuch.


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (29. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Also, entweder Du hast irgendeine CD im Laufwerk oder auch nen USB-Stick, von der/dem der PC starten will und dann nichts findet, oder mach mal einen cmos Reset, siehe Boardhandbuch.



ok hab mal eben alles rausgegeben und auch nen cmos reset gemacht, hat aber nichts geholfen  außerdem hab ich die gesammten BIOS settings zurückgesetzt ... :/


----------



## Herbboy (29. Januar 2012)

Also, ins BIOS kommst Du aber noch normal? Vlt ist was mit der Festplatte nicht okay? Evlt. besorg Dir mal ein Knoppix (Linux von CD starten ohne Festplatte), ob das läuft


----------



## JackOnell (30. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ins BIOS kommst Du aber noch normal? Vlt ist was mit der Festplatte nicht okay? Evlt. besorg Dir mal ein Knoppix (Linux von CD starten ohne Festplatte), ob das läuft



Genau so und damit die hdd Überprüfen, bei nem zerschossenem win kommt ne andere fehlermeldung.


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ins BIOS kommst Du aber noch normal? Vlt ist was mit der Festplatte nicht okay? Evlt. besorg Dir mal ein Knoppix (Linux von CD starten ohne Festplatte), ob das läuft



ja ich komm ganz normal ins BIOS mit allen Settings aber das wars auch schon :/


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Hast Du mal geschaut, ob er von der richtigen Platte zu booten versucht, also nach richtiger Bootreihenfolge.
MfG


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du mal geschaut, ob er von der richtigen Platte zu booten versucht, also nach richtiger Bootreihenfolge.
> MfG



hhm ich hab das BIOS mal zurückgesetzt, da sollten ja die richtigen einstellungen vorhandenen sein?


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Muß nicht unbedingt sein. Sollte, wenn nicht, unter Boot oder ähnlichem im BIOS zu finden sein. Das Handbuch sollte Aufschluß geben.


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Meistens versucht der PC nach nem Reset von USB oder Add in Cards zu booten ( sprich, Kartenleser, SD Karten usw. )

Kontrollieren kostet nix  Was für ne Festplatte ? SSD normale HDD ? SSD auf AHCI umstellen.

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> Meistens versucht der PC nach nem Reset von USB oder Add in Cards zu booten ( sprich, Kartenleser, SD Karten usw. )
> 
> Kontrollieren kostet nix  Was für ne Festplatte ? SSD normale HDD ? SSD auf AHCI umstellen.
> 
> Grüße



normale HDD, und zwar nur EINE, was die falschen Einstellungen ausschließt. Die HDD läuft glaub ich auf IDE und ist als erste Bootoption ausgewählt!


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

ok normale. Welches BS verwendest du ?

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> ok normale. Welches BS verwendest du ?
> 
> Grüße



BS ? sry bin noch schüler und bin noch in der Lernphase ^^


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Betriebssystem. 

Hast was installiert oder in der Reg bzw gearbeitet ?

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> Betriebssystem.
> 
> Hast was installiert oder in der Reg bzw gearbeitet ?
> 
> Grüße



naja win 7 HP 64 bit eben.. gestern hatte ich das problem auch schon mal , da lies es sich aber durch längeres Ausstecken des Netzkabels auch beheben ...

OGOTT MEIN VATER BRINGT MICH UM


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Ok muß ja nicht dein Fehler sein, die Frage ist, hast was an den Syseinstellungen verändert ? Ehrlich 

Win 7HP 64bit wird im Bios eigentlich auf AHCI gestellt, mom ich such grad mal was.

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> Ok muß ja nicht dein Fehler sein, die Frage ist, hast was an den Syseinstellungen verändert ? Ehrlich
> 
> Win 7HP 64bit wird im Bios eigentlich auf AHCI gestellt, mom ich such grad mal was.
> 
> Grüße



also gestern ist alles noch gelaufen, dann hab ich den pc ganz normal ausgeschalten, wollte ihn hochfahren und da kam das dann immer :/


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Hast du die Win7 CD ?

Erkennt er im Bios die Platte noch ?, Stromstecker und Sata Kabel mal kontrolliert ?

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du die Win7 CD ?
> 
> Erkennt er im Bios die Platte noch ?, Stromstecker und Sata Kabel mal kontrolliert ?
> 
> Grüße



Platte wird ganz normal erkannt, alle stecker fest und platte läuft auch( man spürt die Vibrationen)


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Welches Bios hast drauf ?

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Bios hast drauf ?
> 
> Grüße



Version 1.00


----------



## JackOnell (30. Januar 2012)

Knoppix


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

jackonell schrieb:
			
		

> knoppix



? :d    ...


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Oder per Win7 CD mal den MBR wieder herstellen bzw reparieren. aber erstmal Bios updaten.

Bios mal auf 1.3 Updaten, hatte mit der 1.0 auch Probs

Ist einfach. USB Stick, Fat formatieren, Bios draufpacken und aus dem Bios flashen. 5 Min Arbeit.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.de.asp?Model=Z68 Extreme3 Gen3&o=BIOS

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> Oder per Win7 CD mal den MBR wieder herstellen bzw reparieren. aber erstmal Bios updaten.
> 
> Bios mal auf 1.3 Updaten, hatte mit der 1.0 auch Probs
> 
> ...



hab das noch nie gemacht also wäre es nett wenn du mir ne genaue Anleitung schreiben könntest  gehen dabei Daten veeloren?


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Lad dir das Bios aus dem Link runter ( 1.30 ) Board auswählen, links auf Downloads, Bios 1.3 und für Instant flash ( Steht auch da )
Entpacke es mit Winrar
Formatiere einen USB Stick mit fat 32
Kopiere die Biosdatei auf den Stick
Starte den Rechner neu
Dann ins Bios zu Instant Flash
dort den Stick auswählen und die Datei
Flash starten , nicht unterbrechen !
Wenn fertig dann sollte er neustarten und dann mußt wieder ins Bios, die Defaults laden.

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> Lad dir das Bios aus dem Link runter ( 1.30 )
> Entpacke es mit Winrar
> Formatiere einen USB Stick mit fat 32
> Kopiere die Biosdatei auf den Stick
> ...



hhm ok aber noch 2 Fragen:

was ist "fat 32" ?

wenn die V. 1.00 wirklich so buggy ist, warum hat bissher alles funktioniert ?


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Win7 benutzt als Standart Formatierung NTFS

USB Sticks meist FAT oder FAT32. kann man auswählen

Was heißt bisher ? Wie lange ? Wenn das Update nicht hilft bleibt noch die Win7 CD 

Die 1.3 ist auf alle Fälle stabil.

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> Win7 benutzt als Standart Formatierung NTFS
> 
> USB Sticks meist FAT oder FAT32. kann man auswählen
> 
> ...



naja es hat immer alles funktioniert :0 bis gestern :/ muss ich für dieses fat 32 dingsbums iwas machen?

die win 7 CD hab ich schon probiert aber irgendwie tut sich da nichts wenn ich sie einlege :/


----------



## JackOnell (30. Januar 2012)

Elefantenarsch123 schrieb:


> naja es hat immer alles funktioniert :0 bis gestern :/ muss ich für dieses fat 32 dingsbums iwas machen?
> 
> die win 7 CD hab ich schon probiert aber irgendwie tut sich da nichts wenn ich sie einlege :/


Sind den auch die Bootoptionen so eingestellt das er erst von der CD Bootet

Edit

Sollte dein USBStick kein Fat32 haben musst du ihn mit irgendeinem BS so formatieren


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Er hat ja nen PC mit dem er online ist damit sollte das formatieren ja gehen.

Er sagte die HDD ist erstes Boot Medium.

USB Stick anstecken, Arbeitsplatz gehen, USB Stick rechts anklicken und Eigenschaften, dann sollte da stehen wie er momentan formatiert ist

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

JackOnell schrieb:
			
		

> Sind den auch die Bootoptionen so eingestellt das er erst von der CD Bootet
> 
> Edit
> 
> Sollte dein USBStick kein Fat32 haben musst du ihn mit irgendeinem BS so formatieren



also ich hab keine ahnung wie das gerade eingestellt ist, aber wenn ich das BIOS resette, ist immer "USB" als erste Bootoption eingestellt, was ja eigentlich nicht sein sollte, oder?

EDIT: bin mim iphone online hab aber noch nen lappi zur verfügung


----------



## JackOnell (30. Januar 2012)

Elefantenarsch123 schrieb:


> also ich hab keine ahnung wie das gerade eingestellt ist, aber wenn ich das BIOS resette, ist immer "USB" als erste Bootoption eingestellt, was ja eigentlich nicht sein sollte, oder?



Nich unbedingt du kommst doch ins bios schau dort erst mal nach den Bootoptionen (Bootdevice)
*EDIT*
Ließ mal das vllt steht im BIOS was auf RAID


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

und die Boot Prio der HDDs auch einstellen kann sein das deine HDD da garnet drin ist und das der Grund ist warum er kein Laufwerk findet.

Bist du zufällig hinten an den Reset Knopf gekommen ? 

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> und die Boot Prio auch einstellen kann sein das die HDD da garnet drin istund das der Grund ist.
> 
> Grüße



omg du hast recht bei den Bootoptionen taucht die HDD nicht auf :0 bei den SATA settings aber schon, wo sie auf IDE gestellt ist :/


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

ok stell sie auf AHCI

Geh zu Boot Prio und wähle da die HDD aus

Dann sollte es eventuell schon klappen


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Vorsicht! Wenn das System unter IDE installiert wurde fehlen die AHCI-Treiber. Dann kommt nach der Umstellung auf AHCI nur ein Bluescreen.
Stell mal die Platte als Nummer 1 unter Boot-Priorität.


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

will ich ja aber bei boot prioritys taucht sie nicht quf :/


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

moment

*SATA Mode​*Use this to select SATA mode. Con guration options: [IDE Mode], [AHCI
Mode], [RAID Mode] and [Disabled]. The default value is [IDE Mode].
AHCI (Advanced Host Controller Interface) supports NCQ
and other new features that will improve SATA disk performance
but IDE mode does not have these advantages.​*SATA Controller 0​*This item appears only when you set “SATA Mode“ to [IDE Mode]. Please
select [​​​​​​​​​*Compatible*] when you install legacy OS. If native OS (Windows®​
XP / Vista​​​​​​​​​TM / 7) is installed, please select [*Enhanced*].​
*SATA Controller 1​*This item appears only when you set “SATA Mode“ to [IDE Mode]. Please
select [​​​​​​​​​*Compatible*] when you install legacy OS. If native OS (Windows®​
XP / Vista​​​​​​​​​TM / 7) is installed, please select [*Enhanced*].​
*Hard Disk S.M.A.R.T.​*Use this item to enable or disable the S.M.A.R.T. (Self-Monitoring, Analysis,
and Reporting Technology) feature. Con guration options: [Disabled],​[Auto], [Enabled].


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Im Bootscreen sollte es Menüs zum ausklappen geben, ganz oben. Taucht sie dort nicht auf? Das Manual ist nicht sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Schau mal hier ab 1:20Min da ist die Platte

bei 2:20 sind die restlichen Optionen

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Im Bootscreen sollte es Menüs zum ausklappen geben, ganz oben. Taucht sie dort nicht auf? Das Manual ist nicht sehr hilfreich.



also bei den boot options taucht sie nicht auf :/


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Auf AHCI oder IDE ?

Irgendwas ist da verstellt

Lad mal die Setup defaults.

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> Auf AHCI oder IDE ?
> 
> Irgendwas ist da verstellt
> 
> ...



hab ich ja dann ist es immer auf IDE


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Finde im Manual nichts, was das als Option verursachen könnte. Ob AHCI oder IDE kann es nicht sein, AHCI hat nur ein paar Zusatzfeatures gegenüber IDE. Allerdings müssen, wie schon erwähnt die AHCI-Treiber auch im System installiert sein, sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Elefantenarsch123 schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich ja dann ist es immer auf IDE



ahaa ok wenn ich die UEFI defaulta lade taucht die Platte als Bootoption #1 auf , trotzdem steht beim Neustart "No image Files Detected"


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Und bei Win7 installiert er die Microsoft AHCI Treiber beim hochfahren 

Win7 ist da unkompliziert 

ok
Dann mal noch in den Prio Optionen umstellen

Grüße


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

O...kay. Setze mal das DVD-ROM auf Priorität #1 und starte von der Win-DVD. Dann nicht Setup wählen sondern unten links die Reparaturoptionen wählen und dann Systemstartreparatur. Vielleicht hilft das ja.




Streamliner schrieb:


> Und bei Win7 installiert er die Microsoft AHCI Treiber beim hochfahren
> 
> Win7 ist da unkompliziert
> 
> ...


Nur wenn bei der Installation AHCI schon im BIOS aktiviert war...


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

^^ sagte ich ja auch schon 

Denke fast das der Platte die "AKTIV" Markierung fehlt.



> Nur wenn bei der Installation AHCI schon im BIOS aktiviert war...


 
Das weiß ja keiner 

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> O...kay. Setze mal das DVD-ROM auf Priorität #1 und starte von der Win-DVD. Dann nicht Setup wählen sondern unten links die Reparaturoptionen wählen und dann Systemstartreparatur. Vielleicht hilft das ja.



bringt auch nix, es startet so wie immer :/


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

???

Du mußt dann unter Boot Prio auch das Laufwerk an 1. Stelle setzen sonst greift er auf die Platte zu.

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Elefantenarsch123 schrieb:
			
		

> bringt auch nix, es startet so wie immer :/



was mir gerade auffällt: die kleinen Kabel die zum Frontplannel gehören sind sicher falsch angesteckt( Festplattenaktivitäts LED usw.) kann das die Fehlerquelle sein?


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Normal nicht wenn nur die Pole vertauscht sind dann gehe die LEDs halt nicht.

Hast PN.

Grüße


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Auch wenn das DVD-ROM erster ist will er nicht von der Disk starten (Stromkabel ist dran hoffe ich)? Das ist schonmal komisch.
Die Frontpanelkabel haben leider nichts damit zu tun.


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

muss mich jetzt mal entschuldigen dafür das ich euch hiermit belästige :/


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

nP dafür ist das Forum ja auch da 

Ich würde die Platte mal vom Strom und SATA Kabel trennen und sehen ob das DVD LW dann will 

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Hab ich gemacht... bei dieser roten LED anzeige neben dem Power/Reset knopf steht immer "A3" .. :0 Fehlercode?


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Bleibt das immer bei A3 stehen ?

Grüße


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Laut Dr. Debugg deines Boards sagt das "IDE enable". Mir entgeht grad nur, was er damit meint.


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> Bleibt das immer bei A3 stehen ?
> 
> Grüße



ja.  :/

EDIT: SORRY A3 STEHT NUR KURZ DA, ES WECHSELT GLEICH ZU "A9"


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Der Fehler könnte durch SATA-Geräten passiert werden 

Follow the following steps it may help you put :-​Befolgen Sie die folgenden Schritte, die sie Ihnen helfen, sagen darf: - 

•First apparent your CMOS .​• Erste scheinbare Ihr CMOS. 

• Uninstall and again install SATA HDD, ODD and SATA cable to check.​• Deinstallieren und erneut installieren SATA HDD, ODD-und SATA-Kabel zu überprüfen. 

• Connect your SATA appliance to next SATA ports to check.​• Verbinden Sie Ihren SATA Gerät zum nächsten SATA-Ports zu überprüfen. 

• Try to change the additional HDD.​• Versuchen Sie, die zusätzliche HDD zu ändern. 

• Disconnects all your SATA gadget to ensure that problem still happens.​• Trennt alle Ihre SATA-Gadget, um sicherzustellen, dass Problem immer noch geschieht. 

Habe das mal aus nem Forum rüberkopiert. Selbiges problem.

Lösche nochmals das Bios und ziehe vorher alle SATA Geräte ab. Strom und SATA trennen.

Nochwas. An welchen Ports hägen deine Sachen ?

Schwarz oder grau ?

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Es steht a9 da nicht a3 !


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

A9 ist Start of Setup

Also sollte er allein ins Bios gehen.

Das macht er wenn er keine Boot Medien findet.

Wo sind die SATA Kabel angeschlossen gewesen ? Schwarz oder grau ?

Hast das Handbuch zur Hand ? Seite 38 - 41 stehen alle Fehlercodes und deren Bedeutung


Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> A9 ist Start of Setup
> 
> Also sollte er allein ins Bios gehen.
> 
> ...



ja hab ich  also Festplatte und Laufwerk sind in nem schwarzen "slot " angesteckt. im grauen ist nur das Frontplannel kabel


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Steck mal kurz das Fronpanelkabel vom grauen Marvelcontroler ab. Auf dem Board ist ein "Clear CMOS"-Schalter, hast Du den schon versucht?


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Steck mal kurz das Fronpanelkabel vom grauen Marvelcontroler ab. Auf dem Board ist ein "Clear CMOS"-Schalter, hast Du den schon versucht?



ja, pc startet neu aber das wars auch


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Und nun mal die HDD in den unteren grauen das ist SATA 0

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> Und nun mal die HDD in den unteren grauen das ist SATA 0
> 
> Grüße



toll -.- um an die sata ports zu kommen musste ich meine graka raustun, und jetzt hab ich krin bild mehr un so komische piepstöne beim systemstart


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Stromstecker der Graka vergessen ? 

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Streamliner schrieb:
			
		

> Stromstecker der Graka vergessen ?
> 
> Grüße



ja ^^ piepston ist weg, bild aber auch :/

EDIT: geht wieder, hab jetzt mal die sata ports umgesteckt aber immer noch das gleiche 

GOTT BITTE HILF MIR!!!!

kann nicht einer von euch schnell zu mir kommen ?


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Du kannst bei dem Board auch die Onboardgrafik benutzen. Dann sollte es klappen. Unter _3.4.2 North Bridge Configuration_ bei _Primary Graphics Adapter _"Onboard einstellen.


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Na langsam tippe ich auf die Platte aber irgendwie auch immer noch auf die Einstellungen hrhrhrhrhr.

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Fine Arts schrieb:
			
		

> Na langsam tippe ich auf die Platte aber irgendwie auch immer noch auf die Einstellungen hrhrhrhrhr.
> 
> Grüße



wieso die platte? ist mir nie runtergefallen und hat gestern noch tadellos funktioniert :o


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Das ist Elektronik, die brauch keinen Grund zum Ausfallen 

Nur weil sie dreht heißt es nicht das alles i.O. ist. Kannst die in nem anderen Rechner testen ?

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Fine Arts schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist Elektronik, die brauch keinen Grund zum Ausfallen
> 
> Nur weil sie dreht heißt es nicht das alles i.O. ist. Kannst die in nem anderen Rechner testen ?
> 
> Grüße



ne leider nicht


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Habe das hier in Deinem anderen Thread gefunden:


Elefantenarsch123 schrieb:


> DAS PROBLEM TRITT NUR AUF WENN ICH DEN PC ÜBER DEN NETZTEILSCHALTER ABSTÜRZEN LASSE!
> meistens  lässt es sich durch längeres Austecken des Netzkabels wieder  richten..Ich würde aber trotzdem gerne Wissen was dafür Verantwortlich  sein kann.


 


Elefantenarsch123 schrieb:


> wie mache ich das BIOS update wenn ich nicht zu windows komme?
> 
> als  ich gestern meinen RAM Kühler montiert habe hab ich einen Pim von einem  Molex Lüfter Stecker gestreift, und ich glaube einen kleinen Funken  gesehen zu haben..
> 
> Aber warum sollte das MB defekt sein? Es geht ja alles außer das die Festplatte nicht erkannt wird :0


Nicht, daß Du etwas auf dem Board geröstet hast.


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

neim den fehler hatte ich von anfang an.. tritt jetzt aber seltsamerweise nicht mehr auf ^^


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Funken und Mikroelektronik vertragen sich nur in den wenigsten Fällen. Mir fällt nurnoch ein BIOS-Flash ein. Wurde schon beschrieben.

Langsam stößt die Ferndiagnose an ihre Grenzen. Da muß Du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und einen Profi konsultieren. Hast Du einen PC-Shop in der Nähe, der da mal eine Schadensanalyse machen kann.


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Jetzt wirds langsam verwirrend 

Nicht das da doch was passiert ist ?

Mach mal das Bios Update.

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Fine Arts schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wirds langsam verwirrend
> 
> Nicht das da doch was passiert ist ?
> 
> ...



geht nicht weil der usb stick nicht erkannt wird :/ irgendwie scheint alles zu laufen bis auf die ganzen anschlüsse

ich hätte schon nen spezialisten in der nähe aber wenn mein vater erfährt das der pc schon wieder hinüber ist...(hab mal nen 3000 alienware lappi zerstört, und das 2 mal )


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Steck den aber bitte hinten an einen der schwarzen USB nicht an die Blauen.

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Fine Arts schrieb:
			
		

> Steck den aber bitte hinten an einen der schwarzen USB nicht an die Blauen.
> 
> Grüße



den was?


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Den USB Stick an den schwarzen USB Buchsen nutzen zum Update nicht an den Blauen.

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Fine Arts schrieb:
			
		

> Den USB Stick an den schwarzen USB Buchsen nutzen zum Update nicht an den Blauen.
> 
> Grüße



ich lass das lieber ... :/ bei dem kästchen indem  immer " No image file detected" steht, steht darüber "Instant Flash". hat das was zu bedeuten?


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Das ist das BIOS-interne Flashtool.


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Das ist fürs Bios update

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

ok also nochmal:

ich lade mir das neuste BiOS von der asrock seite auf meinen USB stick, entpacke es, gehe zu meinem PC und mach dieses Instant Flash?


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Wenn der Stick mit FAT32 formattiert ist, sollte er an den oberen 4 USB-Ports erkannt werden, das sind USB 2,0 Ports (die beiden blauen darunter sind 3.0).


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Stick mit FAT32 formattiert ist, sollte er an den oberen 4 USB-Ports erkannt werden, das sind USB 2,0 Ports (die beiden blauen darunter sind 3.0).



ok heist ich darf keine anderen daten oben haben? wie formatiere ich den stick auf FaT32 ( wenn er es nicht eh schon ist)


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Im Explorer Rechtsklick auf den Stick und Eigenschaften. Dort sollte es stehen ob NTFS oder FAT32. Wenn NTFS dann Rechtklick und im Kontextmenü "Formattieren" wählen.


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

okay aber der ablauf den ich oben geschrieben habe stimmt?


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Nimm das was ich dir schon beschrieben habe, das passt.

Grüße


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Die BIOS_Datei direkt auf den Stick (ohne Unterordner). Dann sollte die Datei von Instant-Flash erkannt werden. *Während des Flashvorgangs nichts am Rechner machen. Warten bis er fertig ist und neustartet. 
*


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Die BIOS_Datei direkt auf den Stick (ohne Unterordner). Dann sollte die Datei von Instant-Flash erkannt werden. Während des Flashvorgangs nichts am Rechner machen. Warten bis er fertig ist und neustartet.



ok, und was bringt das ganze?


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Es behebt wenn alles klappt dein Problem !

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

meinst du echt? das alte hat ja auch geklappt bis gestern?


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Irgentetwas ist seither aber mächtig vor den Baum gelaufen. Das ist jetzt echt der letzte Strohhalm. Ansonsten bleibt nur der Gang zum Profi....


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

du machst mir angst


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Keine Angst. Nach dem ersten Flash ist die verflogen 

Grüße


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Solange die Angst einen vorsichtiger werden läßt, kann es nicht schaden . BIOS-Updates sind nicht wirklich gefährlich, wenn man sich an die Regeln hält. Habe bei mitlerweile Dutzenden BIOS-Updates noch keine Technik getötet.

Ist nur so, daß ohne Tauschkomponenten der Fehler nicht so ohne weiteres zu finden ist. Und jede Bastelei birgt halt auch ein gewisses Restrisiko. Bei einem PC-Shop der sich das anschaut ist man da schon sicherer.


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

ok was ist das schlimmste was deiner Meinung nach kaputt sein könnte?
Graka, cpu wirds wohl nicht sein ^^


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Elefantenarsch123 schrieb:
			
		

> ok was ist das schlimmste was deiner Meinung nach kaputt sein könnte?
> Graka, cpu wirds wohl nicht sein ^^



achja: ist es egal eo man welchen SaTA stecker reinsteckt?


----------



## chregubr85 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich habe mir jetz mal aus Spass diesen Thread durchgelesen. Warum machst du nicht einfach dieses BIOS-Update? Ist kinderleicht und passiert in 99% aller Fälle gar nix!


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

chregubr85 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir jetz mal aus Spass diesen Thread durchgelesen. Warum machst du nicht einfach dieses BIOS-Update? Ist kinderleicht und passiert in 99% aller Fälle gar nix!



okok  dräng mich nicht ! xD


----------



## chregubr85 (30. Januar 2012)

Es wird dir seit der zweiten Seite empfohlen, auf dem Samrtphone sind wir nun bei Seite 6... Von Eile kann keine Rede sein!

Edit: wir sind auf Seite 7, und da bald zu Ende!


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

ich fühl mich gemobbt  jaja bin ja schon dabei?


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Laut PC auf Seite 11 

Grüße


----------



## chregubr85 (30. Januar 2012)

Brauchst dich nicht gemobbt zu fühlen, nur vom reden wird dein PC aber nicht wieder rennen...


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

wenn ich den USB stick formatieren will krieg ich so ne Meldung das das nicht geht weil irgendwelche programme darauf zugreifen :/ geht das auch ohne formatieren?


----------



## chregubr85 (30. Januar 2012)

Dann schliess doch diese Programme. Und überigens, wenn du den USB Stick formatierst WERDEN ALLE DATEN DA DRAUF GELÖSCHT!


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Ja wenn er FAT32 ist gehts ohne


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Fine Arts schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wenn er FAT32 ist gehts ohne



ist er


----------



## chregubr85 (30. Januar 2012)

Aber vorher alle Dateien vom Stick entfernen und nur die Biosdatei draufpacken (nicht als zip)!


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

chregubr85 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber vorher alle Dateien vom Stick entfernen und nur die Biosdatei draufpacken (nicht als zip)!



das ist das Problem auf dem stick ist ein ordner mit einer "Dateidefragmentationsdatei" dievsich nicht löschen lässt :/


----------



## chregubr85 (30. Januar 2012)

Brauchst du die noch?

Wenn nein, Stick abziehen, wieder einstecken, auf "nichts Unternehmen" klicken, Windowstaste und E gemeinsam drücken, rechtsklick auf den Stick, Formatieren anklicken, fat32 auswählen und dann Starten klicken.


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

ok hat geklappt  ist das normal das die BIOS datei nur so ne kleine 3 MB datei ist ?  

HILFE KANN DIE MAUS NICHT MEHR WIRKLICH STEUERN!!!

EDIT: HEILIGE SCHEISE ES HAT GEKLAPPT !!!!!!!!!

ICH LIEBE EUCH !!!!! <3


----------



## chregubr85 (30. Januar 2012)

Dann rennt die Kiste jetz wieder?


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

chregubr85 schrieb:
			
		

> dann rennt die kiste jetz wieder?



ja :d


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Geht er wieder ?

Grüße


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Sage doch die 1.0 ist buggy 

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

JA es geht  DANKE !!!! ^^


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Bitte 

Grüße


----------



## chregubr85 (30. Januar 2012)

13 Seiten für ein BIOS-Update, dass dürfte REkord sein! Aber schön, dass wir dir Helfen konnten.

Das mit den Funken aus deinem anderen Thread solltest du aber in Zukunft besser sein lassen, Arbeiten im und am PC NUR BEI AUSGESCHALTETEM NETZTEIL (Kippschalter hinten)!
Dies nur so als kleiner Tipp, kann und wird dich vor grossem Ärger mit deinem Vater bewahren


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

an alle: ich hab noch eine NEUE gtx 580 bei mir, wenn wer interesse hat bei mir melden  für euch auch gerne für nen 100er


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

@chregubr85

Das mit dem "Mobbing" war ne Gute Idee, gibt sogar noch ne 580er 

Scherz. Steck sie rein und habe Spaß damit 

Grüße


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Fine Arts schrieb:
			
		

> @chregubr85
> 
> Das mit dem "Mobbing" war ne Gute Idee, gibt sogar noch ne 580er
> 
> ...



nö mein netzteil macht SLI nicht mit ^^


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

Ich habe ne 570er drin mir bringt sie nix.

Welche ist es denn ?

Grüße


----------



## chregubr85 (30. Januar 2012)

Hab dir ne PN geschickt


----------



## Elefantenarsch123 (30. Januar 2012)

Fine Arts schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe ne 570er drin mir bringt sie nix.
> 
> Welche ist es denn ?
> 
> Grüße



ist eine ASUS DC II


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. Januar 2012)

Alles klar. Das erste mal ist immer das Schwerste. 

EDIT: Behalte die Karte mal lieber, wer weis was noch so kommt....


----------



## Fine Arts (30. Januar 2012)

^^HIHI.... 

Grüße


----------

